# 55 plus competitions



## JCW (Mar 2, 2014)

I turned 55 on 14th Feb this year , so I can now play in a lot more seniors comps for that age group , We have one at my home club Parkstone over 2 days midweek , there is the Dorset county one at Ashleywood GC in June .............Anyone know of any others that are worth playing or where I can find more info on competitions for this age group . Even opens at your club , any ideas , Thanks


----------



## User20205 (Mar 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			I turned 55 on 14th Feb this year , so I can now play in a lot more seniors comps for that age group , We have one at my home club Parkstone over 2 days midweek , there is the Dorset county one at Ashleywood GC in June .............Anyone know of any others that are worth playing or where I can find more info on competitions for this age group . Even opens at your club , any ideas , Thanks 

Click to expand...


There's a decent 2 day seniors comp at brokenhurst in July I think, it's midweek though.

There was a good turn out of old fellas last year


----------



## JCW (Mar 2, 2014)

therod said:



			There's a decent 2 day seniors comp at brokenhurst in July I think, it's midweek though.

There was a good turn out of old fellas last year

Click to expand...

Just looked at that cheers , same format as Parkstone , that's 2 now  I will enter , keep them coming thanks


----------



## User20205 (Mar 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			Just looked at that cheers , same format as Parkstone , that's 2 now  I will enter , keep them coming thanks
		
Click to expand...


You don't want to go too crazy at your age


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2014)

http://golfempire.co.uk/category/senior.htm  Have a look here :thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 3, 2014)

upsidedown said:



http://golfempire.co.uk/category/senior.htm  Have a look here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's been my bible for this year - Playing my first seniors comp in April - some great courses and cheap as chips (at least in Scotland)


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be looking at some after August :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 3, 2014)

Warning!

Not all clubs subscribe to www.golfempire.co.uk so it is worth looking at individual club websites.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'll be looking at some after August :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why August?

Surely you've been ok to enter for some years now?


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Why August?

Surely you've been ok to enter for some years now?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 3, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Warning!

Not all clubs subscribe to www.golfempire.co.uk so it is worth looking at individual club websites.
		
Click to expand...

Very true but it's an excellent starting point


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2014)

I am much too young.


----------



## JCW (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Why August?

Surely you've been ok to enter for some years now?
		
Click to expand...


LOL , being a Chelski fan makes you look older , Jose Fish , I be your partner if you can find the pairs comps mate


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2014)

JCW said:



			LOL , being a Chelski fan makes you look older , Jose Fish , I be your partner if you can find the pairs comps mate
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm in demand, I have Upsidedown (Ben) for senior comps in the Midlands and slightly North West and you for the South, anyone else want a piece of me


----------



## Delh1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

I never knew they held comps for amatures , do you need a handicap cert or anything


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2014)

Delh1982 said:



			I never knew they held comps for amatures , do you need a handicap cert or anything
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do and there are literally hundreds of competitions in all different categories up and down the country. 

Have a look at the golfempire site posted above and select an area then the type of competition you are looking for. I'm sure you will find plenty of events to suit what you are after  :thup:


----------



## JCW (Mar 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'm in demand, I have Upsidedown (Ben) for senior comps in the Midlands and slightly North West and you for the South, anyone else want a piece of me 

Click to expand...

Don't knock it , things can change then what jose ...................


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			That's been my bible for this year - Playing my first seniors comp in April - some great courses and cheap as chips (at least in Scotland)
		
Click to expand...

I 
use The Wee Yellow Book.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I use The Wee Yellow Book.
		
Click to expand...

Which, these days, is no longer quite so Wee, not just a book and the Yellow bit is irrelevant other than on google!

Great to see it, or at least the concept, surive! The concept was in some doubt for a while as t'internet took over from the printed list!

HappyGolf!


----------



## Delh1982 (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Don't knock it , things can change then what jose ...................

Click to expand...

I would have to sort out getting a handicap first , its on the to do list


----------

